# Climber Fatality, Atlanta Ga. 5/2/03



## Bradley (Jun 5, 2003)

On Monday 5/2/03, Mike Vickery, a Lieutenent with my fire dept. fell approx. 70 feet when his flipline apparently broke. I'm still uncertain about all of the details, but supposedly he had limbed the tree and was about to cut the top when he leaned back into his lanyard to start his saw and it broke. I have not seen the lanyard but have been told it was a three strand lanyard the had some wear to it. He obviously had no second tie in. It was apparent that he did not cut his lanyard because saw was not running when he fell. Mike was a very experienced climber and was about three years away from retirement. As I get more details I will post them.


----------



## treeman82 (Jun 6, 2003)

Brad, sorry to hear about this  Any word on what kind of tree? Size? I am assuming you have seen his gear before? What kind of condition did he keep his stuff in for the most part? Helmet? My heart felt sympathy goes out to his family


----------



## jblimbwalker (Jun 6, 2003)

Bradley, please keep us posted on future details of this accident. I live in the Atlanta area and haven't heard anything about this. I hope is family is able to cope with this tragic loss. Be safe everybody.


----------



## NeTree (Jun 11, 2003)

If nothing else, this should remind us (me included) to check our gear.... OFTEN.

Our sincere condolensces to Mike's family. 

Erik
[email protected]
www.netree.org


----------

